# Age for losing teeth?



## MD in SC (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm curious to what age is "normal" for pups to start dropping teeth? My girl is about 16 weeks and it appears that her two center top teeth have fallen out. There doesn't appear to be anything coming in, but it's hard to tell since she's not a big fan of me prying open her mouth. We found one of the teeth in her Kong, but the other is MIA.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Usually teething starts around four months. Looks like your pup is right on schedule.


----------



## Witz (Feb 28, 2011)

Mine started at 4 months and they were all in by 6 months. Found some along the way, others were probably dropped outside and some swalllowed. A few came out when we were playing ball.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

4 months is pretty normal and most are done by 6 months. I have found that raw fed puppies sometimes start a hair bit later.


----------



## MD in SC (Jul 29, 2011)

She's 3 1/2 months, so from what everyone is saying she's right where she needs to be?

Thanks for the responses, Mike


----------

